# Bad Day at Ft Pickens



## Rustyshacklfard (Sep 20, 2016)

I don't know what was going on today, but nobody was catching anything around me and I must have tried every spot around. Used live shrimp, frozen Cigs, Matrix shads, gulps, 17 MR and literally nothing but one small spanish. I was there all day on a fairly crowded day and didnt see anyone catch anything. Then as I was leaving around 7 the guy next to me pulled in a 3 ft black tip. It was still a pretty slow day at the Fort. Does anyone have any luck from the surf out there? Seems like I don't do well unless i'm kayaking or shark fishing.


----------



## Rebelmoon (Sep 11, 2015)

*I do sometimes*

But not always


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

It is Halloween Weekend


----------



## Shrimp300 (May 30, 2016)

Trout are still doin good under dock lights in big lagoon at night.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

I did great on the whiting yesterday. About 30 in 3 hrs. I quit counting after 20


----------



## sbrettphill (Aug 21, 2016)

It seems feast or famine here lately. Saturday at Johnsons Beach, with my brother, it was a famine with only one larger whiting, hard tail, and hard heads. We fed our friend Edward the bird-all day. Then my brother and his wife get a feast in Gulf Shores on Sunday, similar tide and time, loading up on Whiting with a 16" flounder.


----------



## Rustyshacklfard (Sep 20, 2016)

Yeah i guess I'm just not lucky but at least that day I know it wasn't just me .


----------

